# I'm heading out for the first time this Wednesday



## parkscreamer

I haven't really been active here for a while other than lurking, but that'll probably change when I get on the road. This Wednesday i'm taking an Amtrack from Illinois to LA, then i'm gonna hitchhike to Oakland to go to a music festival, then hitchhike around for the rest of the month. I'm also planning on train hopping because that's been something i've wanted to do for a while. Anyways anybody have any tips or advice for my first time heading out? Also any ideas on what I should do/see in California? I'm definitely gonna try to go to Yosemite and see what Ansel Adams saw haha.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

West Oakland is a great spot to catch a freight train for the first time. And, if you have never seen the giant redwoods you should go check those out.


----------



## parkscreamer

Brodiesel710 said:


> West Oakland is a great spot to catch a freight train for the first time. And, if you have never seen the giant redwoods you should go check those out.


The redwoods are also on my list of things I want to see


----------



## scutellaria

heads up hitchikinnto yosemite is a bitch and a half. and hitchiking in the central valley (or just being in the central valley imo) generally fucking sucks


----------



## Deleted member 11392

somber said:


> Anyways anybody have any tips or advice for my first time heading out?



Keep a good attitude! For real. Shit will be tough sometimes, but there's always a sunny side at the end.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny

*Good luck!!! I wish you the best! And please do keep us updated, post some pictures and stories of your travels here!*


----------



## parkscreamer

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Good luck!!! I wish you the best! And please do keep us updated, post some pictures and stories of your travels here!*


I'll post updates and pictures definitely



scutellaria said:


> heads up hitchikinnto yosemite is a bitch and a half. and hitchiking in the central valley (or just being in the central valley imo) generally fucking sucks


How is it a bitch? Is it just hard to find rides


----------



## scutellaria

i did it almost 10 years ago, but i think it took me something like a week from the bay i think, including prolly three days stuck in sac. once youre past sac its pretty, but a lot of it is just kinda desolate, little traffic, some not so friendly folks. i did get there however. i walked a decent amount of the way, tho

by no means am i trying to discourage you, and hell you could always luck out with rides straighht there. i was going in the off season, youll most likely have better luck in the summer and depending on which direction youre coming from. i also would by any means necessary bypass all of the sacramento area on public transit. especially like stockton and shit, not a good place to get stuck. first time i was ever pissed on by a stranger for sleeping in public


----------



## Honey Crust

My band’s gonna be out on tour that way in mid-late June. We’re playing 924 Gilman St in Berkeley on the 21st, and we’re playing Toxic Toast Theatre in Long Beach on the 23rd. If you’re still out there by then, and want to go to a show or just hang for a bit, hit me up!!


----------



## Deleted member 20975

somber said:


> I haven't really been active here for a while other than lurking, but that'll probably change when I get on the road. This Wednesday i'm taking an Amtrack from Illinois to LA, then i'm gonna hitchhike to Oakland to go to a music festival, then hitchhike around for the rest of the month. I'm also planning on train hopping because that's been something i've wanted to do for a while. Anyways anybody have any tips or advice for my first time heading out? Also any ideas on what I should do/see in California? I'm definitely gonna try to go to Yosemite and see what Ansel Adams saw haha.


Be prepared. Mainly for weather. Dont take things for granted. Have extra sox, take care of your feet. At least minimal hygiene makes for a much better day. Respect where you are (someones home, property, city) no need to start a fight over manners. Pack what you need, dont under, or over pack. Hat with a brim, shades, lip chap, water (tablets/lifesaver bottle), sun screen, a couple changes of clothes incase wet, burnt, need to layer, etc. Tarp and/or tent. Maybe hammock. Good knive(s) wood handle, full tang is ideal. Mirror, zippo, matches, sleeping bag/wool blanket, poncho, etc. And i always bring a survival container i packed with cotton balls, wire saw, p38 can opener, bandaids, needle and (scent free) floss, antiseptic/antibacterial cream, magnifying glass, wire, fish hooks, candle...... its in a waterproof bottle and a ziplock bag.
Not alll of this might be neccessary for you but its something to think about. And keep your heavier objects top of the bad over your shoulders. Use your brain, trust your gut, and dont let anyone control or finesse you into a situation you dont want to be in. Cheers


----------



## benton

another vote for avoiding central cali


----------



## Deleted member 23824

benton said:


> another vote for avoiding central cali



The Central Coast is beautiful. The Central Valley? Not so much . . .


----------



## Echo

Good luck! I’m hoping to head out soon too once I sorta put a few things here.


----------



## benton

Faceplant said:


> The Central Coast is beautiful. The Central Valley? Not so much . . .


WORD. I took buses from LA to Santa Cruz then walked damn near to Half Moon Bay and it was one of the best times of my life! Other than people driving past me I did not encounter another human for like 2 days.


----------

